# Undergravel filter for fry????



## sti_guy (Feb 14, 2007)

My p's just laid eggs and I was wondering if it is better to put gravel into the fry tank with an undergravel filter?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

No, you need to keep the tank completely bare. It is going to be hard enough to keep the water parameters normal with the huge bio-load let alone having gravel and an undergravel filter for detritus to build up under. Plus, the fry would hide in the gravel and you'd never be able to vacuum it...which would be even worse.

Enjoy raising your fry!
~Taylor~


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

When I was a kid I had a guppy that had babies. The tank had an under gravel filter and one day we put all the fish in a G-fish bowl to rip the tank down to clean it really good. There was about an inch long guppy living under the filter!


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree with Taylor. I was told all the way through this forum to have a sponge filter. I am currently using a sponge rubber banded on the outside and carbon filter. This is working well for me.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

under gravel filter = DEATH!


----------



## washburnfunk247 (Apr 20, 2007)

completely disagree..............

I have an undergravel filter also , as should everyone. I was told when they first started breeding that i should take it out and let them coexist without the suction into the underworld. I have tried both and i believe that an undergravel works best and here is why..... the undergravel does suck up the young and diminish the hopes of future p's, but it also helps to stimulate the natural balance of thing withing the aquatic perspective....i.e...the weak get sucked up and the strong live to grow up... At first i wanted to save them all, but then I realized that it couldn't be done, I was happy enuf to see a couple of hundred hiding out at the powerhead area... What I am trying to say is that: allthough I am not a p "know it all" I know that my p's , in their own state are doing well , and that if i can help out with anyone that has, have had , or do have them , I would like to help the p line. The thing that really sux is tha I have moved and I am 45 min's from where my fish are, and that is a scary thing, the next thing I have to do , is to move them 1 hour, and I am scared for their well being , and their spawninenesss, but that has been done b4, I just don't want to screw up their spawning..


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

ratpack said:


> completely disagree..............
> 
> I have an undergravel filter also , as should everyone. I was told when they first started breeding that i should take it out and let them coexist without the suction into the underworld. I have tried both and i believe that an undergravel works best and here is why..... the undergravel does suck up the young and diminish the hopes of future p's, but it also helps to stimulate the natural balance of thing withing the aquatic perspective....i.e...the weak get sucked up and the strong live to grow up... At first i wanted to save them all, but then I realized that it couldn't be done, I was happy enuf to see a couple of hundred hiding out at the powerhead area... What I am trying to say is that: allthough I am not a p "know it all" I know that my p's , in their own state are doing well , and that if i can help out with anyone that has, have had , or do have them , I would like to help the p line. The thing that really sux is tha I have moved and I am 45 min's from where my fish are, and that is a scary thing, the next thing I have to do , is to move them 1 hour, and I am scared for their well being , and their spawninenesss, but that has been done b4, I just don't want to screw up their spawning..


I guess that's difference between a couple of hundred to a thousand. I guess if you don't want to end up with a lot than the under gravel filter is the way to go then, plus my fry like to eat off of the sponge filter. Good luck with your ps.


----------

